# Perfect Fir Constriction Knot



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

I used catfish bank line from walmart to tie my constriction knot on my dankung tubes, works pretty good. 110Lb test line.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not real knowledgeable on fishing. Is this line you're talking about monofilament or the braided stuff?


----------

